# As per Directv "WE HAVE HBO ONDEMAND"



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

I spoke with TWO different reps, two different phone calls..Both of them said they HAVE HBO ON DEMAND!

I will be honest, I have heard great things of late regarding their customer service and these two people were retarded.

I'm also quite sure based upon what I have found on DBSTALK that they most certainly do NOT have HBO On Demand.


What say you?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HBO On Demand is not available on DIRECTV systems, period. It is rumored to come but so far it's just a rumor.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> HBO On Demand is not available on DIRECTV systems, period. It is rumored to come but so far it's just a rumor.


I'm aware that it's not available yet. Are we at least certain that it will at some point happen? Or is that even up in the air?

Why is it that when I ask about the ON DEMAND content, everyone is completely lost? I can only assume that it's because it's a fairly new feature that they have not had enough time to become familiar with it...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry to say that I can't say with certainty when it will be added. Although DBSTalkers have had the feature for a year, it's only been in public release for about a month. It's far too early to say what will be added in the future. 

When you say everyone is completely lost, what do you mean by everyone?


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

Its threads like this that make me want to resurrect my "CSR Bashing" rant/diatribe.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

MrMojoJojo said:


> Its threads like this that make me want to resurrect my "CSR Bashing" rant/diatribe.


Feel free to elaborate on that...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

With utmost respect I ask that you remember that CSRs are also people who work for a living. When I want to bash someone I find it helpful to remember that everyone is either someone's parent or someone's child or both. How would you like it if someone bashed your mom or your daughter?


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> With utmost respect I ask that you remember that CSRs are also people who work for a living. When I want to bash someone I find it helpful to remember that everyone is either someone's parent or someone's child or both. How would you like it if someone bashed your mom or your daughter?


I know this comment was not directed at me, but I feel compelled to respond.

Because someone is a father, mother, daughter, son etc, that in NO WAY should grant immunity to them in the workplace. If they are not doing their job in an efficient and productive manner, they should be criticized.

It's actually comical that you would even suggest that. Someone screws up you takeout order, should you not comment because they are a father? If someone botches your surgery, should you not sue because they have a son? If someone murders your brother, should you not be angry and want them prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law because they are a mother?

I just don't get your point....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is simply my way of remembering that everyone deserves basic respect. Please use whatever way you find most appropriate. 

Also bad customer service in no way equates to murder and I do not think you mean that. And if someone messes up my order I start by asking them kindly to fix it.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That is simply my way of remembering that everyone deserves basic respect. Please use whatever way you find most appropriate.
> 
> Also bad customer service in no way equates to murder and I do not think you mean that. And if someone messes up my order I start by asking them kindly to fix it.


Ok, I agree 100%...I inferred from your statement that it is not appropriate to make issue of anything with CSR's...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jungleland said:


> I know this comment was not directed at me, but I feel compelled to respond.
> 
> Because someone is a father, mother, daughter, son etc, that in NO WAY should grant immunity to them in the workplace. If they are not doing their job in an efficient and productive manner, they should be criticized.
> 
> ...


Uh .. so how in the world does a misinformed CSR telling you there is HBO On Demand equate to a botched surgery or a murder? ..


----------



## MrMojoJojo (May 23, 2008)

jungleland said:


> Feel free to elaborate on that...


I started a thread called "CSR Bashing." Read it.

There. I elaborated.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Uh .. so how in the world does a misinformed CSR telling you there is HBO On Demand equate to a botched surgery or a murder? ..


You're clearly missing the point. CSR is not the issue. One could easily extrapolate from his comment that ANYONE that works for a living, regardless of their job, should be treated delicately due to the fact that they are someones mother, father, sister, brother...


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

CS reps are the last persons you want to ask about the latest gigs, DBStalk is here for you. BTW, don't extrapolate, just let it go please.

What I want to know is if anyone heard D*'s plan to add more free HD VODs? This is about the last thing cable is still ahead of D*.


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2008)

MrMojoJojo said:


> I started a thread called "CSR Bashing." Read it.
> 
> There. I elaborated.


I read it. Thank you. Glad to hear that you are one of the knowledgeable ones.

I ask you, in what way does my post make a BLANKET statement regarding CSR's? It does NOT! In fact, my initial post on mentions 2 CSR's and their apparent lack of knowledge.

My next post discusses only the CSR's that I have spoken with. So again, I did not make a blanket statement regarding CSR's.

You seem to be a bit sensitive regarding this. Understandable, as CSR's have the reputation of people reading from a playbook and not being able to see or think outside of the box (in this case a book or instruction manual). I would say 70-80% of the time, regardless of the company, CSR's have been less than helpful. Outsourced, lack of incentive to perform...The reasons are plentiful.

Take a blue pill and be prod that you are knowledgeable and well versed in your chosen career.. Don't be so sensitive.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> What I want to know is if anyone heard D*'s plan to add more free HD VODs? This is about the last thing cable is still ahead of D*.


I have not heard ..


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I think this thread has gone far enough. 

From past experience, I feel that if it is left open, By the end of the night it will spawn into a bash fest.

Please do not reopen a similar thread........closing

Kind regards,
Jason


----------

